# Turn Yourself Into a South Park Character



## Wayne_Zitkus (Oct 16, 2005)

Some of you may have noticed that I have changed my avatar into what I would look like as a character in South Park. Here's the link to a site that allows you to do this.

Have fun with it!

http://spstudio.elena.hosting-friends.de/spstudio.html


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Oct 16, 2005)

Here's me!!!


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Oct 16, 2005)

BTW, once you create your South park character, you're going to want to save it. Press the "Prt Scrn" button on your PC, then open Paint of any photoshop software you have, create a new file, and copy the screen print there. You can then crop out your character and save it to your hard drive.


----------



## loves2laugh (Oct 16, 2005)

it was fun but i couldnt get my picture here.


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Oct 16, 2005)

loves2laugh said:


> it was fun but i couldnt get my picture here.



If you can get the picture saved to your hard drive, you can upload it to a site such as Photobucket, and then post it from there.

Photobucket is a free site that allows you to host as many images as you want.


----------



## ConnieLynn (Oct 16, 2005)

Oh this was fun


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Oct 16, 2005)

It's amazing how close these South Park drawings can get to the real thing.

For example, this is my Sauth Park picture:






And this is the real me:


----------



## Zandoz (Oct 16, 2005)

Yup...pretty close...LOL 

View attachment Zandoz South Park.jpg


----------



## Jack Skellington (Oct 16, 2005)

Eh, why not.


----------



## Tragdor (Oct 16, 2005)

my girlfriend made one of these of me earlier


----------



## Deidrababe (Oct 17, 2005)

Okay, so, this is the Deidrababe who would live in South Park! What do you think? Close? LOL Note the HUGE mouth!!!!! 

View attachment DeedsSouthpark.jpg


----------



## mango (Oct 17, 2005)




----------



## dragorat (Oct 17, 2005)

Muhahahahahahahahahaha! 

View attachment Count RATula.jpg


----------



## Emma (Oct 17, 2005)

hehehe moi


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Oct 17, 2005)




----------



## Deidrababe (Oct 17, 2005)

BB - Those moon pies look soooooo good! Wish I had some in MY living room! LOL

Deeds


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Oct 17, 2005)

I'm blonde these days and apparently only have mitten hands and 8 toes


----------



## Moonchild (Oct 17, 2005)




----------



## Cat (Oct 17, 2005)

Fun stuff, Wayne. Thanks!
This is so very me:


----------



## waitingforsuperman (Oct 17, 2005)

cat! that looks just like you!


----------



## Cat (Oct 17, 2005)

waitingforsuperman said:


> cat! that looks just like you!



I know. Spooky, ain't it?


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Oct 17, 2005)

Deidrababe said:


> BB - Those moon pies look soooooo good! Wish I had some in MY living room!



I've gone loony for Banana Moon Pies. (Get it? Get it?)

I recently had a CASE of 'em in my living room, Deidra, and I'm embarrassed to tell you how many I've eaten. Let's call it a buttload. Now I'm itchin' for the elusive TastyKake Coconut Kandy Kakes, but I think they're only available at Easter. Which is, of course, Girl Scout cookie season.


----------



## Ivy (Oct 17, 2005)

Yup, that's me.


----------



## Egbert Souse (Oct 17, 2005)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> I've gone loony for Banana Moon Pies. (Get it? Get it?)
> 
> *sigh*
> Is nothing sacred?
> ...


----------



## Aliena (Oct 18, 2005)

Fall and Winter...







Spring and Summer...


----------



## Sandie S-R (Oct 18, 2005)

If Southpark had their own version of Dimensions Magazine...






What do you think, Conrad??


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Oct 18, 2005)

OMG Sandie that's hysterical!!! 




Sandie S-R said:


> If Southpark had their own version of Dimensions Magazine...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Pinstripes9 (Oct 18, 2005)

Me in all my glory... 

View attachment dadSP.jpg


----------



## ConnieLynn (Oct 18, 2005)

Egbert Souse said:


> Boteroesque Babe said:
> 
> 
> > I've gone loony for Banana Moon Pies. (Get it? Get it?)
> ...


----------



## JoyJoy (Oct 18, 2005)

Okay, since I was told I was being bad for not posting, I might as well start here. Just the place I'd like to be about now:


----------



## ataraxia (Oct 18, 2005)

JoyJoy said:


> Okay, since I was told I was being bad for not posting, I might as well start here. Just the place I'd like to be about now:


Welcome. And I like the avatar, too - that's the smiliest kitten I've ever seen.


----------



## blueeyedevie (Oct 18, 2005)

WHY WHY WHY want the sight work for meeeeeeeeeeeeee.. I want to play to...


----------



## ataraxia (Oct 18, 2005)

blueeyedevie said:


> WHY WHY WHY want the sight work for meeeeeeeeeeeeee.. I want to play to...


Do you have the Flash plugin? I avoid all things Flash and that's why I'm not doing it.


----------



## coyote wild (Oct 18, 2005)

and here's me. I know the colors don't really go with what I'm wearing, but green is my favorite color, so it was like my way of putting in some more of my personality into it. I think I spent way too much time on this.


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Oct 18, 2005)

Egbert Souse said:


> *sigh*
> Is nothing sacred?
> Moon Pies are chocolate-colored and for good reason...cause they're covered in _chocolate._
> 
> Banana Moon Pies sound kinda fruity if you ask me...probly one of those New York things.



Hey, do I make fun of you for eating [insert some foolish thing you regularly consume] every day?


----------



## Wilson Barbers (Oct 18, 2005)

Okay, it took me some time to figure out what I was doing, but here's my _South Park_ persona . . .


----------



## Michelle (Oct 18, 2005)

Fun thread, Wayne.


----------



## jamie (Oct 19, 2005)

late to the party, but I can live out my pirate fantasies....


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Oct 19, 2005)

jamie said:


> late to the party, but I can live out my pirate fantasies....


Arrrrrrrrrrrr........


----------



## AnnMarie (Oct 19, 2005)

I had two of these from over a year ago, but now I can't locate them (maybe on the Mac, have to check later). But it's fun to make them anyway, so here's a new one (with one of my favorite areas of the country... *sigh*.)  

View attachment sp_smp.jpg


----------



## MissMirandaRae (Oct 20, 2005)

oh this is one I made of me a while ago.. 

View attachment Southpark.jpg


----------



## gnoom (Oct 20, 2005)




----------



## Sandie S-R (Oct 20, 2005)

AnnMarie said:


> I had two of these from over a year ago, but now I can't locate them (maybe on the Mac, have to check later). But it's fun to make them anyway, so here's a new one (with one of my favorite areas of the country... *sigh*.)



Very cute pic, Ann Marie.  Who doen't love the Santa Monica Pier? It is such a great place to hang out and people watch.


----------



## gnoom (Oct 20, 2005)

Oh darn, this sad face is sooo not you...

Keep on smiling!


----------



## debbie.mp (Oct 20, 2005)

I tried it too. Very funny.


----------



## exile in thighville (Oct 20, 2005)

i loved making this. i tried to decide between a guitar or a chainsaw...


----------



## kitsypuff (Oct 22, 2005)

Hee hee... This was fun!


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Oct 22, 2005)

kitsypuff said:


> Hee hee... This was fun!


It must have been fun - your character is barefoot and not wearing any pants.....

Unless that's your normal state of dress?


----------



## kitsypuff (Oct 22, 2005)

Well, I *am* wasted at the beach...  But let's just say there's a swimsuit under there. Or maybe that *is* my suit. I do tend towards the ones that look like mini-dresses. In fact, that's my bathing suit in the picture I posted on the "Show Your Face/Introduction" thread just now (which I finally figured out how to do because of your instructions on this thread -- thanks, Wayne! :* ) Btw, my (at the moment hidden) profile at the Onion Personals has the headline, "Apparently, I make the rockin' world go 'round." Great minds, eh?


----------



## Tofu Fisherman (Oct 24, 2005)

Michelle said:


> Fun thread, Wayne.



What is the significance to the tornado that keeps showing up?


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Oct 25, 2005)

South Park Rules!!!


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Oct 25, 2005)

And since I took mine out of my avatar, here's mine again:


----------



## Michelle (Oct 27, 2005)

Tofu Fisherman said:


> What is the significance to the tornado that keeps showing up?


 
Hi TF (very original nickname, by the way). Almost missed your question. I have recurring Wizard of Oz dreams, and tornados and big bubbles are usually the main characters of those dreams. I just find the them fascinating and beautiful for some reason, probably because they scare the bejesus out of me.


----------



## Isa (Oct 29, 2005)

Thanks for the link Wayne, I really enjoyed this.


----------



## Tarella (Nov 2, 2005)

View attachment SouthParkTarella.jpg


Blowing chilly kisses from the Polar North

Tara


----------



## Scarface (Nov 2, 2005)

I made this pic a while ago but forgot to put it up, better late than never right?
Scarface 

View attachment oldschool 127.jpg


----------

